# 2 CDs on one



## Lorand

I have two problems, related to each other.
First, I have two CDs with 790 MB mpeg2 video file on each. One CD is defective. Tried to copy the files to the harddisk but no luck. The copy process suddenly stops with an error message when reaching a scratch. Even the xxcopy with error ignoring enabled won't help. Is there a way to copy the file ignoring the bad sectors?
Secondly, I want to put the two files on one single CD. I don't mind if the resulting quality is poorer, even a 320 x 240 resolution will be fine (only the 25 fps is important to me). Is there a video converter/stretcher to do the job? Tried WinMPG but the resulting fps is just approx. 18 and the sound is delayed. Other files are converted well by this program, but these two files was created using such a strange codec, that only Elecard MPEG2 Player can play them.


----------



## Nephilim

Have you considered encoding the MPEG's to XVid or something similar? Or is this not an option?

You may be able to recover the scratched disc using one of the commercial scratch removal kits. They seem to work resonably well. My buddy bought one of the Disc Doctor unit since his little girl likes to trash the DVDs she gets her hands on


----------



## Lorand

It seems that not the encoding is the problem, but the decoding. I tried to convert it to various formats, but regardless what codec I use the resulting video is of very bad quality. The playback of the original file is ok, but only Elecard MPEG2 Player recognise it. What weird codec was used to create that file?
Unfortunately the CD-scratch is on the upper side of the disk and a small area of the reflecting coating is missing...


----------



## Praetor

> Secondly, I want to put the two files on one single CD. I don't mind if the resulting quality is poorer, even a 320 x 240 resolution will be fine (only the 25 fps is important to me). Is there a video converter/stretcher to do the job? Tried WinMPG but the resulting fps is just approx. 18 and the sound is delayed. Other files are converted well by this program, but these two files was created using such a strange codec, that only Elecard MPEG2 Player can play them.


Dunno about salvaging the disc that's something else entirely... as for (re)encoding _that _I can help with 

Since you've got a 790MB MPEG2 file, I'll assume you're working with an SVCD (I'm gonna guess, based on your locale, that you're in a PAL zone). Converting the movie to a "normal" AVI file requires to steps (1) Convert MPEG2 to AVI (2) Apply an aspect ratio to AVI file.

You'll need four things:
1. Something like TMPGEnc (http://www.afterdawn.com/software/video_software/video_tools/tmpgenc.cfm)
2. VirtualDub (http://www.virtualdub.org/features)
3. Codecs for encoding (http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/48608) ... even though FDDSHOW _can_ do encoding, I wouldnt use it because (a) it's inefficient and (b) not-so-great
4. Bitrate calculator, you can grab some off my site: http://www.hazza.dsl.pipex.com/download.htm

*Part 01 - Convert to AVI*
1. Fire up TMPGEnc
2. Close the stupid popup window if it comes up with one
3. Drag and drop the MPEG2 file into the main window
4. File --> Output to File --> AVI File
5. Give it a filename, specifiy an audio codec and a video codec (for the Video codec, I'd reccomend you use something like Xvid at a _ridiculously_ high bitrate, say 2500Kbit/s... we'll trim it later)
6. Let it process

*Part 02 - Process the AVI*
1. Fire up VirtualDub
2. Options --> Performance: set everything to the right
3. Video --> Full Processing Mode
4. Video --> Filters --> Add --> Null Transform ... now after you've added that, click "Cropping" and crop it until you dont have a square image anymore. Bonus points if you can get the final thing to fit in a "standard" resolution. Click OK until you get back to the main program
5. Video --> Compression --> Select a codec (preferably DivX/Xvid)
6. Fire up the Bitrate calculator, input the length of the movie and the audio quality etc and note the bitrate it suggests
7. Back in VirtualDub, set that bitrate (or set it 5Kbits/s less than the what the calculator says)
8. File --> Save As AVI



> What weird codec was used to create that file?


Prolly a variant of the MPEG2 format. Use something like AVICodec to check http://www.afterdawn.com/software/video_software/codecs_and_filters/avicodec.cfm


----------



## Lorand

WOW! Thanks a lot for the detailed answer!
I will try your suggestions as soon as possible. Unfortunately need to work all week-end...


----------



## Lorand

The TMPGEnc says that this file format is not supported...
And the AVIcodec displays this:
Video: 765 MB, 5776 Kbps, 25.0 fps, 480*576 (0.83:1), = Elecard MPEG2 Video, Supported


----------



## Lorand

After a lot of search I found a converter which can convert this weird video: Digital Media Converter. But the original file properties are screwed up too - it displays 18 minutes for the duration, but the video lasts approx. 1 hour. And the converter stops after the first 18 minutes...
So eventually I get very bored with this software conversion and I finally done it the hard way: playing the video on another computer, connecting its TV-out to my computer's video-in and capturing the signal directly in VCD format...


----------



## Praetor

> Converter. But the original file properties are screwed up too - it displays 18 minutes for the duration, but the video lasts approx. 1 hour. And the converter stops after the first 18 minutes...


Take that converted video and pass it through virtualdub ,.... should sort of the problem  (of course you're watching the movie rather than the timer right? )


----------

